# Happy easter!!!! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey guys!!

I hope you all have a really great Easter  I've been spending the morning and yesterday cooking! I am not holding a dinner but I am really getting into making hordeuves (yes I had to look it up LOL)

I snuck away from the house early this morning and got some sand sifting stars and a new anemone!!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Pssst..... Hor'Dourves, and a Happy Easter to you aswell!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

psst...Hors d'oeuvre....happy easter 

Pics pics!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

pssst appetizer.

happy easter =)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL you guys XD

Pics?? Aweee I didnt get any.. But they had been all eaten in 10 mins! LOL


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

did you get em from a store? what stores were open, I couldnt even get babyfood! thank god for neighbours!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nope made them myself  I bought a bit earlier but a few things I forgot I got from sun valley.

I made.....

Marinated inside round roast with basil and wrapped in bacon with brown sugar

Water chestnuts broiled in brown sugar and bacon

Basil, baby tomatos and canadian feta drizzled with EVO

Tiger shrimp stuffed with Cad Feta and silvers of jalapeno pepper, this was wrapped in bacon and grilled. 

 All turned out well!


----------

